# 6" Elong + 4 Pygo's in a 75



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I think there's something a bit different about the temperment of Elongs when they are with Pygo's because I have had absolutely no problems. It started out that I had no where to house my Elong anymore so I stuck him in with my Pygos until I could sell him. I am going to keep him now. If anything changes I'l let you know. 
I could never do that with any Rhom I've ever had


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

good luck, you'll need it.\
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Pat said:


> I think there's something a bit different about the temperment of Elongs when they are with Pygo's because I have had absolutely no problems. It started out that I had no where to house my Elong anymore so I stuck him in with my Pygos until I could sell him. I am going to keep him now. If anything changes I'l let you know.
> I could never do that with any Rhom I've ever had
> [snapback]1089581[/snapback]​


its a matter of time


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

its a matter of time
[snapback]1089708[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'll keep you posted. I wonder how Necroxeon's Elong cohab is goin?


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

any updates? i'm thinking about this combo


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ya updates? a 75 is hella small for mixing like this.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I'll keep you posted. I wonder how Necroxeon's Elong
> cohab is goin?


From P-house ?








I wouldnt believe a word that guy says or his business.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 10:59 AM
> QUOTE
> I'll keep you posted. I wonder how Necroxeon's Elong
> cohab is goin?
> ...


The question was about Necroxenon elongatus and the so-called cohab. Has nothing to do with P-house. Let's keep this thread above board.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

yeayea123 said:


> any updates? i'm thinking about this combo
> [snapback]1149974[/snapback]​


I can't believe it but they are getting along just fine. My wife agrees and she's somewhat paranoid about losing fish. She gets attached.

Interestingly I have had a heck of a time keeping Caribes in with my other pygo's. The strangest thing is they never bother my Elong.


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

That gives me some hope. I just recently put an elong with my reds.

Good luck.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

You'd think there'd atleast be some fin nipping going on...

Good luck. Keep us updated at least monthly... You too yeahyeah


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> You'd think there'd atleast be some fin nipping going on...
> 
> Good luck. Keep us updated at least monthly... You too yeahyeah
> [snapback]1151713[/snapback]​


No fin nips. 
I'll keep you updated. I'm more compelled to post if someone inquires about this 'co-hab'.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hows the elongs activity?

from their body shape they look like they like

to do alot of swimming, to me they do anyway


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> hows the elongs activity?
> 
> from their body shape they look like they like
> 
> ...


He doesn't move around alot and likes the top of the tank. He has his spot and if one of the pygo's comes at him he just shoes them off. He now eats whenever the others eat. That's changed.


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

surprisingly, elongs just chill out, at least mine does.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

This sounds intesting.

I'm still desperate to get some caribe, but because of space - it would be ideal to stick some in with my Rhom, but I know the rules only too well.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> This sounds intesting.
> 
> I'm still desperate to get some caribe, but because of space - it would be ideal to stick some in with my Rhom, but I know the rules only too well.
> [snapback]1158973[/snapback]​


I have had no success with rhoms and anything together with them ... ever. Not for more than 20 minutes. Rhom's are wayyyyyy too territorial. Unless your pygo's are quite large and you have 2 tanks to seperate them I wouldn't do it. That is one project that I am sure will fail. But like you qualified that point already about knowing the rules.

They just seem like they are the most 'uncohabitable' serra. If you could say any are cohabitable in it's true sense.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it's fascinating and probably neat to try. i don't think i could make it work though. my elong is a complete savage. i wouldn't worry about anyone catching him in a million years, but i'd worry about my pygos fins bigtime.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Update: 
All is well.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

hmm ii got a elong comin to me.. i mite try this out


----------



## Piranha KingZ (Sep 21, 2005)

uh oh dont seem to good Elongatus are the most aggressive p's


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha KingZ said:


> uh oh dont seem to good Elongatus are the most aggressive p's
> [snapback]1202011[/snapback]​


Who said ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Pics taken Sept. 24/05
All's still well.
View attachment 77578


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

I am going to try this out..
if it fails o well atleast i still have an elong


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> I am going to try this out..
> if it fails o well atleast i still have an elong
> [snapback]1206308[/snapback]​


How do you know your Elong will survive?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> I am going to try this out..
> if it fails o well atleast i still have an elong
> [snapback]1206308[/snapback]​


i wouldnt try it, just cause it seems to work for Pat doesnt mean

it will work for you, its not the nature of that fish for it to be

housed like that



Pat said:


> dipset.taliban said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to try this out..
> ...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, don't try it... It works for Pat but he's lucky !!! It'll not be like that... Your Elong or Pygo's will be eaten !









I hope it'll work another months or years... But 3 cohabiting months, it's better than I thought it'll last


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> Yes, don't try it... It works for Pat but he's lucky !!! It'll not be like that... Your Elong or Pygo's will be eaten !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 months.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Oups, sorry... Better than I thought


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm impressed. Do the pygos and elong hang out at all? how bout during feeding? What sizes are your pygos and the elong?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

why do pygos shoal is their a definative answeror is it statistics taht most pygos dont have rough temperments compared to serras, so serras cant shoal

well anyway good job pat your're doin somethin right if theres no bites/nips


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kohan Bros. Posted Sep 26 2005, 06:26 PM
> why do pygos shoal is their a definative answeror is it statistics taht most pygos dont have rough temperments compared to serras, so serras cant shoal
> 
> well anyway good job pat your're doin somethin right if theres no bites/nips
> ...


I think you all need to read this page. Terminology when applied to piranhas.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Kohan Bros. Posted Sep 26 2005, 06:26 PM
> > why do pygos shoal is their a definative answeror is it statistics taht most pygos dont have rough temperments compared to serras, so serras cant shoal
> >
> > well anyway good job pat your're doin somethin right if theres no bites/nips
> ...


i didnt say if they shoaled together or not, just saying if he see's them swimming together at times, carefully avoiding the word Shoal.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

I just tried it.I let down the barrier and there was conflict.All my Ps are health and from what i seen my caribe would have been champ.No injuries at all though

1 6" elong black mask
1 5" caribe
1 6"rbp

3 more caribe and 1 ternetzi on the way.
p.s where do i score some piraya(not to big)


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

lewdog said:


> I just tried it.I let down the barrier and there was conflict.


No way!









I think what you will end up with is a lot of fin nipping, and the possibility of a fatal bite.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> I just tried it.I let down the barrier and there was conflict.


No way!









I think what you will end up with is a lot of fin nipping, and the possibility of a fatal bite.
[/quote]
Sorry ,forgot to mention that the barrier went back up in 5 min. before anything happened because something bad would have happened. garenteed


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lewdog said:


> I just tried it.I let down the barrier and there was conflict.


No way!









I think what you will end up with is a lot of fin nipping, and the possibility of a fatal bite.
[/quote]
Sorry ,forgot to mention that the barrier went back up in 5 min. before anything happened because something bad would have happened. garenteed
[/quote]

No way, so you're saying something would have happened after we said something is gonna happen.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

go to the information section and look at the species map. Elongs are fairly common in the wild and they inhabit the same waters as caribe and natt's. Could this be an explanation? Does anyone have any info about the proximity of these fish while in their native rivers? Perhaps looking along those lines could shed light onto this experiment.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

hes nuts but good luck sounds cool to me


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> go to the information section and look at the species map. Elongs are fairly common in the wild and they inhabit the same waters as caribe and natt's. Could this be an explanation? Does anyone have any info about the proximity of these fish while in their native rivers? Perhaps looking along those lines could shed light onto this experiment.


caribe and irritans come from the same waters... hell they even come together at times to feed. doesnt mean id add an irritans to a caribe group.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

well i wasnt suggesting that any fish that comes from the same waters as another is instantly a perfect roomate, i was merely stating that they could have regular contact in the wild and in turn become used to eachother, was just a thought.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jamesdelanoche said:


> well i wasnt suggesting that any fish that comes from the same waters as another is instantly a perfect roomate, i was merely stating that they could have regular contact in the wild and in turn become used to eachother, was just a thought.


Great white sharks and seals often share the same water too.


----------



## PWRDrill (Oct 28, 2005)

Pat,

Any update on the Elong co-hab?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he separated them a while back when he sold me the elong. unfortunatly the puralator company doesnt know how to read and they had the box banged around and they ignored the arrows and writing on all sides of the box saying "this side up" and FRAGILE

his experiment worked while it lasted


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice job, ur gettin to shoal em


----------

